# Is this baby's name okay?



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.cnn.com/2010/LIVING/07/03/mf.baby.naming.laws/index.html?hpt=C1

Interesting article about requirements for naming a baby around the world. For instance, in China a baby's name must be computer-readable. Some of the examples of rejected names in various countries are pretty awful, though some seem innocuous to me.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Hahahahahaha



> Rejected names: "Brfxxccxxmnpcccclllmmnprxvclmnckssqlbb111163 (pronounced Albin, naturally) was submitted by a child's parents in protest of the Naming law. It was rejected. The parents later submitted "A" (also pronounced Albin) as the child's name. It, too, was rejected.


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

As a L&D nurse, I can say that I wish we had some legal guidlines for babies names.  The truly horrible names some kids get, you know they are doomed for life.  As I told my niece, you don't want your kids name to make some list of "I can't believe someone actually name their baby this!"

I have personally put Isick down as a name (Issac).  We have also had a 7.  A Marijuana Pepsi.  Delastjuan.  La - a. (LaDasha)  And several brands of alcohol given as names.

The worst is Shithead.  It is at least a real name, in non-english speaking countries.  If someone can find a alternative spelling to Issac, then they can find an alternative to Shithead. (Sha thed)


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Denmark has some funny rejects- names that is.  Had a good laugh now back to drinking that glass of wine.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Fascinating!  I never quite can understand parents who give their children names that they'll get beaten up in school over.  I mean, what's the point?  That doesn't mean all kids have to be named Michael or John, etc.  But let's be reasonable!  Apple?  (I'm looking at you, Gwyneth Paltrow.)  Why not Orange or Coconut?


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

There is a Coco- Courtney Cox' baby I think.  Just to add you your suggestions- why not papaya or mango?  Kiwi?

Amazing what parents do to their kids right from the start.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Ha! I see we (New Zealand) are in that article!

They don't mention a high profile one from a couple of years ago, when a family court judge allowed a young girl to change her name, which she was being teased about: "Tallulah does the Hula from Hawai'i". 

"New Zealand law does not allow names that would cause offense to a reasonable person, that are 100 characters or more long, that include titles or military rank or that include punctuation marks or numerals." (From the department concerned.) "4 Real" was turned down a while ago.


----------



## horse_girl (Apr 9, 2010)

TLM said:


> As a L&D nurse, I can say that I wish we had some legal guidlines for babies names. The truly horrible names some kids get, you know they are doomed for life. As I told my niece, you don't want your kids name to make some list of "I can't believe someone actually name their baby this!"
> 
> I have personally put Isick down as a name (Issac). We have also had a 7. A Marijuana Pepsi. Delastjuan. La - a. (LaDasha) And several brands of alcohol given as names.
> 
> The worst is Shithead. It is at least a real name, in non-english speaking countries. If someone can find a alternative spelling to Issac, then they can find an alternative to Shithead. (Sha thed)


It's enough to make me wish we had some law here about names. It always makes me think of the Johnny Cash song "A boy named Sue".

Don't you just want to whack some sense into some parents? Those poor kids who have to live with those awful names all their lives, all because the parents thought they were cute at the time.


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

horse_girl said:


> It's enough to make me wish we had some law here about names. It always makes me think of the Johnny Cash song "A boy named Sue".
> 
> Don't you just want to whack some sense into some parents? Those poor kids who have to live with those awful names all their lives, all because the parents thought they were cute at the time.


Ah, the lyrical genius of Shel Silverstein. Wasn't there some guy that changed his name to "Trout Fishing in America" after the Brautigan book? I guess it's another thing entirely if you choose it yourself. I have to admit, I liked the cleverness of La-A (ladasha).


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

Shayne Parkinson said:


> They don't mention a high profile one from a couple of years ago, when a family court judge allowed a young girl to change her name, which she was being teased about: "Tallulah does the Hula from Hawai'i".
> 
> "New Zealand law does not allow names that would cause offense to a reasonable person, that are 100 characters or more long, that include titles or military rank or that include punctuation marks or numerals." (From the department concerned.) "4 Real" was turned down a while ago.


I did see a news story about that case. And another one years ago in Scotland where the parents had named their daughter Princess. That is what made me wish we could have similar laws. Yep, gotta love it when the family sits around playing with 3 or 4 different spelling of 2 or 3 different made up names for the new baby.


----------



## freelantzer (Apr 28, 2010)

TLM said:


> I have personally put Isick down as a name (Issac). We have also had a 7. A Marijuana Pepsi. Delastjuan. La - a. (LaDasha) And several brands of alcohol given as names.
> 
> The worst is Shithead. It is at least a real name, in non-english speaking countries. If someone can find a alternative spelling to Issac, then they can find an alternative to Shithead. (Sha thed)


I can't believe some of these are real names! Of course 7 is fine, though. The parents must be Seinfeld fans.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

today there was a little girl in our church (visiting, I guess) named Kychelle, pronounced kie shell.  Everyone had to ask her several times how to pronounce it.

Our niece was also complaining the weekend about her name.  Her grandpa refuses to call her by her full name and calls her a shortened version.  Her complaint was that FIL calls my daughter by her full name, which is much longer.  I keep telling her that the Boss' name is a traditional name that has been around for centuries while her name is something her mom made up.  FIL just can't remember her name b/c it's odd and the Boss' isn't.


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

There have been at least one (if not more) studies that show that children with odd/ugly/ethnic names are preceived as not being as smart in school and have a harder time getting jobs.  A co-worker had a link to one on facebook just last week.  The findings of that study were that applicants with black or ethnic sounding names were less likely to get an interview (with equal or better qualifications) than those with more traditional names. 

Please don't handicap your kids before their lives even begin.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

La-a has a facebook page....

http://www.facebook.com/pages/La-a-Ladasha/95972616675


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

mom2karen said:


> La-a has a facebook page....
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/La-a-Ladasha/95972616675


Ugh. I agree that it's a horrible name, but the fact that someone put up a facebook page to make fun of it just adds to the cruelty. That child is going to have a hard enough life dealing with that name without knowing that there's a whole "community" on Facebook where 3000+ strangers are making fun of her(?). And a lot of the comments on the page are terribly racist. Makes me sad.


----------



## s0nicfreak (Jun 10, 2010)

I believe parents should be allowed to give any name they want, but the child should be allowed to change it.
I named my daughter Yujinaka. Not because I thought it was cute; but because Yuji Naka means a lot to me and always will. Names like Edward and Bella are acceptable, but will the parents giving these names love Twilight 10 years from now?

She will never be bullied in school because of her name, because she is homeschooled. I was bullied in school, and my name is Amanda. 

I hope she will be self-employed, but if she doesn't choose to be, if she thinks her name will affect her job prospects she can go by her middle name or change her first name. If she chooses to go by her middle name or change her first name before that, I will support her.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

I worked for the State of Texas at TDCJ-ID  for 21 years and the worse names I came across were Baby-boy and Baby-girl... the names do not really make the person, just listen to Johnny Cash when he sings about "Sue"...


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

This thread made me think of my favorite Dane Cook joke. Lol


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

s0nicfreak said:


> I believe parents should be allowed to give any name they want, but the child should be allowed to change it.
> I named my daughter Yujinaka. Not because I thought it was cute; but because Yuji Naka means a lot to me and always will. Names like Edward and Bella are acceptable, but will the parents giving these names love Twilight 10 years from now?
> 
> She will never be bullied in school because of her name, because she is homeschooled. I was bullied in school, and my name is Amanda.
> ...


Yujinaka is not a bad name at all, IMO ... In Michigan, you can change your names on your birth certificate with just a form and a fee until you're 16. I did that at 12 to correct my parent's spelling from the erroneous 'Jeffrey Allen' to the corrected 'Geoffrey Alan'.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I have been debating whether or not change my name to my lifelong nickname. Sick of people talking how I am SO Asian and I have the whitest name ever in existence <-- yes people have said that to me.  Complete strangers have told me this. I love my nickname, too.

Need to check what needs to be done to change it. Probably wait until I marry (whenever that happens) to change it. Less hassle.


----------



## nomesque (Apr 12, 2010)

Vegas_Asian said:


> I have been debating whether or not change my name to my lifelong nickname. Sick of people talking how I am SO Asian and I have the whitest name ever in existence <-- yes people have said that to me. Complete strangers have told me this. I love my nickname, too.
> 
> Need to check what needs to be done to change it. Probably wait until I marry (whenever that happens) to change it. Less hassle.


Might be more, depending on your country/state laws. Over here in Australia, changing your surname on marriage is generally a different process to other name changes. Weird but true


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

Geoffrey said:


> Yujinaka is not a bad name at all, IMO ... In Michigan, you can change your names on your birth certificate with just a form and a fee until you're 16. I did that at 12 to correct my parent's spelling from the erroneous 'Jeffrey Allen' to the corrected 'Geoffrey Alan'.


Well, you're going to have to go back and do it again. The name should always be spelled "Allen".


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> I have been debating whether or not change my name to my lifelong nickname. Sick of people talking how I am SO Asian and I have the whitest name ever in existence <-- yes people have said that to me. Complete strangers have told me this. I love my nickname, too.
> 
> Need to check what needs to be done to change it. Probably wait until I marry (whenever that happens) to change it. Less hassle.


Oh, I bet it's not _the_ whitest name in existence. My son has a good friend from grade school named Sean Montgomery. Now, I was born into a family called "O'Connor" so when I heard the name before meeting the kid I had a Very Definite idea of what he should look like. Turns out his mom is of Korean heritage . . . .had to do a total double take when I met the kid. 

I say enjoy the fact that your name contrasts with your apparent heritage. . . .makes people remember you!


----------



## Marisa14 (Jun 30, 2010)

Jessica Billings said:



> Hahahahahaha


ROLF


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

I remember in 7th grade, one of our teachers was pregnant and asked us to submit unusual names as suggestions to name her baby. She especially wanted names from all the fantasy books we were reading, haha. She ended up naming her Avidenne, which I thought was kind of pretty.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

I used to have a guy that worked for me whose name was Sherlock Holmes, Jr. That's right. Junior. His father (who also worked for me) was named Sherlock Holmes, Sr. 

I would think after going through childhood with that name, you wouldn't want to wish it on your son.


----------



## Groggy1 (Jun 21, 2010)

I have a couple of friends with 'unusual' names. I dated Arwen (LOTR) for a while.  (There's a joke there..._


----------



## lindaF (Jun 12, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> I used to have a guy that worked for me whose name was Sherlock Holmes, Jr. That's right. Junior. His father (who also worked for me) was named Sherlock Holmes, Sr.
> 
> I would think after going through childhood with that name, you wouldn't want to wish it on your son.


My uncles name was Harry Dickey and yes he named his son after him!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

You know, having an odd first name wouldn't be so bad if you had a realitivly "normal" middle name (or visversa).  I have a 2nd cousin whose name is Savannah Yuki (pronounced You-key).  Her middle name is her grandmother's maiden name and they gave her that to celebrate her Japanese heritage.  She goes by Savannah, which is a perfectly lovely name for a lovely girl (she's 11 and obsessed w/ Hannah Montana, which is her only flaw  )

My parents are guilty of naming one of my brothers a stupid name, but he can always go by his middle name if he wants to.  My dad (and brother) is Ben Hurt (brother is Ben Hurt 2).  Both of them have loads of fun @ hosptials.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Now, this is getting funny.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

While DH was a Marine, at different times in his career he had young men working for him with the surnames of Woodcock & Glascock.

I always felt sorry for them knowing what they must have gone through in bootcamp.


----------



## pooka (Jul 31, 2009)

I knew a girl in college whose surname was "Laycock." 

She was in my sorority. 

Ponder that one.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

One of my best friends in high school was a young man named "Tamleigh Ross".  To compound the problem, Tamleigh (went by Tam) was a colossal nerd.  He'd have been able to walk onto the set of "Revenge of the Nerds" and nobody would notice any difference.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

TLM said:


> The worst is Shithead. It is at least a real name, in non-english speaking countries. If someone can find a alternative spelling to Issac, then they can find an alternative to Shithead. (Sha thed)


Oh my gosh, when I was a telemarketer (don't hate me) I did have Shithead come up as a name. That was an uncomfortable call! You always had to ask for the person by their first and last name.

If I moved to the US and had that name, I'd change it.

Vicki


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

And even when you think the name is ok, it may not be.
My father wanted people to believe that he was English (long story) so he named me Geoffrey, after Chaucer.
But when I was a lad we lived in a very ethnic neighborhood.
While Salvatore was ok (yeah you got the idea), Geoffrey (and the good nuns made sure to use the French pronunciation (after all it really originated from an Old French form of a Germanic name. The name was introduced to England by the Normans after William the Conqueror's conquest of England in 1066).

So Sal and his freinds Vinnie and Tony and Al liked to make fun of Geoffrey.  So of course I had to take umbrage. Again and again and again.
It made a better person of me.

So remember that when you name your kid something in Massachusetts that is real neat there, if you know you are going to move to Mississippi, you might want to think twice.

Just sayin......


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

We have also had a baby named - Baby!  And it was a boy.  And I agree if using a very unusual name, give a more normal name with it for the kid to choose from.

A co-worker's DH is named Ricky Love.  When he was in Boot Camp she had to address his mail in military fashion - I Love, Ricky.  He got in so much trouble as his Sargents thought she was pulling a joke.

But I have cousin whose kids have made the name list.  A distant cousin named her son Leviticus Numbers.  No joke.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I went with "slightly unusual, but not so unusual that you can't figure out how to pronounce it" names for the BRATs. They are Rayna Nicole, Ashlyn Storm, Taryn Celine, and Brayden Joseph. Rayna was supposed to be Meghan Storm but Meghan was too popular so I found the name Rayna (A character in an episode of the original star trek series, played by Louise Sorrel) Well, I couldn't name her Rayna Storm...she would have killed me when she got older. I saved Storm for #2. Brayden was suppsed to be Jaxson Quinn, but I really wanted a B name (so I can have my BRATs) so I had to compromise, I picked out first name, hubs picked out middle name) I wanted Brayden Quinn and hubs picked Brayden Joseph.

Oh if he had been a she, the whole BRAT thing was out the window because I had decided on Eden Alexis


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Those are really pretty names, luvmy4brats! I really like them. They're not too strange that I'd stumble over the pronunciation, but there aren't going to be 3 of them of the same name in every class in school (like there were for me!).


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

The BRATS names are down right normal and nice.  I even know a few Braydens.

Co-worker name her daughters Tomorrow Rain and Liberty Ocean.  But Tomorrow has a nick-name - Noodle.  I swear on a stack of Bibles, I am not lying.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

I have a cousin who is named Michael Hunt.  No middle name ... he adamantly REFUSES to be called Mike.  If you address him as Mike, he will flat out ignore you.

With my children, we wanted different names.  Unfortunately it ended up, once we named them, they had one of the most popular names of that time.  My poor oldest DS is named Cameron.  When we found out we were pregnant with him, we were watching Ferris Bueller's Day Off.  We only felt it appropriate to name him Cameron, after the best friend in that movie, because Ferris would have gotten him razzed in school.  Come to find out, when he was in kindergarten and in first grade, he was one of THREE Cameron's and the other two were girls!  He got jabbed at a few times, the poor thing.  I blame Cameron Diaz for that one, lol.

Oh, I have another story ... one of my good childhood friends, Deedee, and I lost contact after high school.  I had Cameron Alexander and I also had Sonya Alexandria (little Derrek Edward - no he wasn't named after Twilight's Edward ... groan! - didn't come for another few years).  We also had a dog named Bella (No, NOT named after Bella from Twilight either... double groan!).  Well ... we ended up meeting up six years later (after finding out her father worked with my MIL) and guess what her children and DOG were named?  If you said Camryn (that's how she spelled it), Alexandria and Bella ... you guessed right!  I had both of my children in November and she had hers both in July, so I like to tease her by saying she copied me (because I had them first ... they're all the same age btw).


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Had a co-worker who wanted to name her daughter Emmerson, I remembered what little boys were like were and warned about this: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=emerson%20biggins

She calls her Emmy


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> Had a co-worker who wanted to name her daughter Emmerson, I remembered what little boys were like were and warned about this: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=emerson%20biggins
> 
> She calls her Emmy


ROTFL! ... thank you for the 'end of my work day' laugh!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I lived in the dorm with a girl with the first name Ms. pronounced Miss. When you said her name (no middle name) it was Ms. (insert last name)


----------



## DLs Niece (Apr 12, 2010)

I have an online friend with a daughter named Kennedy... they call her Ken.  I think Kennedy is very cute, Ken... not so much for a girl. But what else would you call her for short?

The strangest names I have personally encountered were "Spring Violet" (girl) and 'Earth' (boy, brother and sister).  I have a co-worker with a grand daughter named Precious Lee. I always felt that poor kid was going to get beat up a lot. 

Then there is Mr. Jackson with Prince Michael 1, Prince Michael 2 and Paris Michael. Or better yet, Mr. Zappa with Dweezil and Moon Unit.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Here in Tx, we have Mr. Kinky Friedman. An author, (check Amazon he's there) and a wanna-be politician.


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

We had a patient whose first name was Miss, don't know about a middle name.  Her parents wanted to make sure she was always called Miss ______.  Precious is almost normal for kids where I work.  So is Navaeh.  Heaven spelled backwards.  The opposite of heaven is hell is it not?  Unique or some spelling of it is also not original.  Had one baby-daddy who was so proud of himself for naming his daughter Unique Love.  He was sure he was being original.


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

Aww some of those names arent good! I must admit it took me a while to understand the La-a one! But it is very clever, although i wouldnt name my child that 

I used to hate my name of Stella but now i quite like it. It was better than what my mother nearly called me, Prunella (although it does rhyme lol)


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh dear, some of these names...I think if my name bothered me that much (like more Michael Hunt!), I would get it changed and make it easier on myself/everyone!


----------



## SarahBarnard (Jul 28, 2010)

Martel47 said:


> Well, you're going to have to go back and do it again. The name should always be spelled "Allen".


Nope, it's "Alain"


----------

